# Home business idea question



## furholler (Feb 1, 2005)

I like to draw cartoons. I have a blog that I would like to publish some of them on with the possability of publishing an e-book to sell. Does anyone know of software or some way of drawing on the computer that would greatly make it easier to do without scanning the drawings? None of the "artsy" programms on my computer seem to fit.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

If I understand right, you want to draw on your PC. Check out
Wacom Drawing Tablets


----------



## OrganicCat (Sep 23, 2008)

Most professional artists and comic designers use the Wacom tablets these days. They are expensive, but nothing beats them pretty much. You're talking 1990 if you go back to scanning stuff in


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I'm certainly no artist, but it seems to me that artists all have their favorite drawing medium. Changing to some sort of digitizer tablet might change the effect or quality of the work. I'm wondering why you don't just keep drawing your cartoons with whatever medium you're accustomed to drawing them with and then scan them into your computer.


----------

